# Shunamite Diet Does Sound Ok To You?



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

So im following the shunamite diet and wanted to add some ingredients, does this mix sound good, bad, ok or is there anything i should add? Thanks so much got your advice 

(Base Mix) Flakes and Grains 2 5kg - 20% Flaked Barley, 20% Paddy Rice, 10% Groats (bakery grade), 10% Flaked Peas, 10% Flaked Maize, 10% Whole Maize, 10% Buckwheat, 10% White Dari (milo).

Burns chicken and brown rice kibble 1kg

Seed mixture 250g - Hemp 30%, Pumpkin 20%, Linseed 20%, Milk Thistle 10%,Fennel 10%, White Quinoa 10%

Small nuts mixed nuts 250g - Almonds, Hazels, Pecans and Jumbo Cedar Nuts.

Mixed berries 100g - Elderberries, Hawthorn, Juniper, Mountain Ash, Rosehips.

Mixed puffs 100g - Puffed grains of Buckwheat, Rice and Millet.

Millet mixed 500g

Pasta twists tricolour 250g

Mixed fruit 250g - Apple Rings, Apricots, Banana Chips, Currants, Dates, papaya, Pineapple, Raisins, Sultanas.

Yellow egg biscuit 250g

Beetroot flakes 50g

Red bell pepper flakes 50g

Tomato flakes 50g

Carrot flakes 100g

Bean feast 250g - 
yellow peas, green peas, maple peas, chick peas, white beans, red beans, speckled beans, tick beans, maize, vetches, lentils, mung beans, safflower, buckwheat, dari (milo), paddy rice, peeled, oats, wheat, mountain ash berries, river shrimp,
kelp pieces.

Garlic pieces 100g

Echinacea 50g


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

What are you using as your base mix?


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

very top ingredient hun flakes and grains 2



Petitepuppet said:


> What are you using as your base mix?


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Anyone ?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

it sounds very good, I thought the base should be a good quaily rat or rabbit food tho? i am not 100% tho tho im only just looking into it


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Daynna said:


> it sounds very good, I thought the base should be a good quaily rat or rabbit food tho? i am not 100% tho tho im only just looking into it


You can make your own base mix but its too confusing for me so I buy the premade stuff from rat rations..


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

I think it sounds ok, but I use a rabbit mix as my base because I haven't learnt enough to trust feeding straights yet. The only thing I did notice is you have a lot of rice in your mix, I would be careful and watch for weight gain.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

I thought as long as you had the base and all the other aspects of the diet it would be suitable.



Daynna said:


> it sounds very good, I thought the base should be a good quaily rat or rabbit food tho? i am not 100% tho tho im only just looking into it


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Which base do you use hun?



Petitepuppet said:


> You can make your own base mix but its too confusing for me so I buy the premade stuff from rat rations..


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

sorry sweet can you copy and paste the thing you see as rice and how much should i get rid of?



B3rnie said:


> I think it sounds ok, but I use a rabbit mix as my base because I haven't learnt enough to trust feeding straights yet. The only thing I did notice is you have a lot of rice in your mix, I would be careful and watch for weight gain.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Daynna said:


> it sounds very good, I thought the base should be a good quaily rat or rabbit food tho? i am not 100% tho tho im only just looking into it


Flakes & grains is a mix especially for rats
It sounds similar to my mix although I only give mine nuts in their shells as a treat
Not sure about the beans, I've always avoided dried beans as I thought they prevented some nutrients being absorbed, but I give them cooked beans & oily fish as a treat


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

it has beans, peas and shrimp, would you leave this out hun? and i think ill leave the nuts in the shell out of the mix and feed as treats, how many per day would you give to each ratty?



simplysardonic said:


> Flakes & grains is a mix especially for rats
> It sounds similar to my mix although I only give mine nuts in their shells as a treat
> Not sure about the beans, I've always avoided dried beans as I thought they prevented some nutrients being absorbed, but I give them cooked beans & oily fish as a treat


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> it has beans, peas and shrimp, would you leave this out hun? and i think ill leave the nuts in the shell out of the mix and feed as treats, how many per day would you give to each ratty?


I just had a look on ratRations & it's under soaking & sprouting so I'd soak them first (don't think I'd wait for them to sprout with shrimp in the mix!)
The nuts I limit to once every one or 2 weeks, I give them 1 each (usually hazelnuts)

On a different note, they've got some new cargo net thingies in but I think the price may be a bit steep, especially something that they'll almost certainly demolish in a short space of time
I love my rats but I do have limits!!!
Get A Grip Climbing Net - £99.95 : ratRations.com, Rat food, base mixes and herbs


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

AHhhh right see im totally new and completely confused by it all still lol i just feed mine a mix of rat/rabbit/mouse and bird seed at the moment with human treats (pasta/rice/tiny bits of bread etc) as i dont trust myself to do it right 

eta: blummin heck thats alot for a rope toy!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey hun, 
so with the bean mix how often would you give that to them, or do you think its unessecery



simplysardonic said:


> I just had a look on ratRations & it's under soaking & sprouting so I'd soak them first (don't think I'd wait for them to sprout with shrimp in the mix!)
> The nuts I limit to once every one or 2 weeks, I give them 1 each (usually hazelnuts)
> 
> On a different note, they've got some new cargo net thingies in but I think the price may be a bit steep, especially something that they'll almost certainly demolish in a short space of time
> ...


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah that cargo net is far too expensive for me hehe im a student and my rats dont half love a good old chew LOL



simplysardonic said:


> I just had a look on ratRations & it's under soaking & sprouting so I'd soak them first (don't think I'd wait for them to sprout with shrimp in the mix!)
> The nuts I limit to once every one or 2 weeks, I give them 1 each (usually hazelnuts)
> 
> On a different note, they've got some new cargo net thingies in but I think the price may be a bit steep, especially something that they'll almost certainly demolish in a short space of time
> ...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Hey hun,
> so with the bean mix how often would you give that to them, or do you think its unessecery


I don't give them it very often, maybe once or twice a month, although they have the fish more often in brown rice booster, have you got a copy of The Scuttling Gourmet? Its a good read & I'm always referring back to mine


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Daynna said:


> AHhhh right see im totally new and completely confused by it all still lol i just feed mine a mix of rat/rabbit/mouse and bird seed at the moment with human treats (pasta/rice/tiny bits of bread etc) as i dont trust myself to do it right
> 
> eta: blummin heck thats alot for a rope toy!


Its quite scary at first but I got the hang of it after a couple of weeks & trying different ingredients


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Ooo ok hun *goes to do research on brown rice booster* i havnt got a copy of the scuttling gourmet, but ill have to get one. Thanks for your help sweet x x



simplysardonic said:


> I don't give them it very often, maybe once or twice a month, although they have the fish more often in brown rice booster, have you got a copy of The Scuttling Gourmet? Its a good read & I'm always referring back to mine


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> On a different note, they've got some new cargo net thingies in but I think the price may be a bit steep, especially something that they'll almost certainly demolish in a short space of time
> I love my rats but I do have limits!!!
> Get A Grip Climbing Net - £99.95 : ratRations.com, Rat food, base mixes and herbs


Surely they must have got the price wrong. Anyone could make one for a couple of quid!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So im following the shunamite diet and wanted to add some ingredients, does this mix sound good, bad, ok or is there anything i should add? Thanks so much got your advice
> 
> ...


I've bolded the rice hun, I would just keep an eye on weights and if they start to do too well I would be tempted to cut the paddy rice and maybe even the pasta 



simplysardonic said:


> I don't give them it very often, maybe once or twice a month, although they have the fish more often in brown rice booster, have you got a copy of The Scuttling Gourmet? Its a good read & I'm always referring back to mine


I loooove The Scuttling Gourmet I haighly recommend any one feeding straights rather that a rat mix to read this book, it is a fantastic read


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> have you got a copy of The Scuttling Gourmet? Its a good read & I'm always referring back to mine


its an excellent book. got my copy off rat warehouse


----------

